# talks on gender



## minimalME




----------



## jonty30

The whole thing about genderism is a repudiation of the Tower of Babel where God established differences between human beings.


----------



## ConanHub

minimalME said:


>


I'm going to give this a look but it's long so I'll probably comment tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## minimalME

ConanHub said:


> I'm going to give this a look but it's long so I'll probably comment tonight or tomorrow.


I'm an hour in. 🙂


----------



## 24NitroglyceriN26

minimalME said:


>


Didn't watch


----------



## minimalME

The Testosterone Hangover


The Biden administration says transgender kids are entitled to ‘gender-affirming’ medical care. These girls disagree. ‘I have this intense rage in me over the harm that was done to me.’




bariweiss.substack.com


----------



## ConanHub

minimalME said:


> The Testosterone Hangover
> 
> 
> The Biden administration says transgender kids are entitled to ‘gender-affirming’ medical care. These girls disagree. ‘I have this intense rage in me over the harm that was done to me.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bariweiss.substack.com


Let's be blunt. The Biden administration wants to chemically destroy the normal growth of children, probably neutering them and also wants to cut the penises off of boys and mutilate girls vaginas and cut their breasts off before they can cognitively even understand the repercussions for doing something so harmful.

That's what's involved with "gender affirming care".

They are monsters.


----------



## minimalME

@ConanHub, children/young adults are diagnosing themselves _and_ prescribing treatment, and the adults are being cowardly in their complete and utter denial of reality.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

minimalME said:


> @ConanHub, children/young adults are diagnosing themselves _and_ prescribing treatment, and the adults are being cowardly in their complete and utter denial of reality.


Adults don't let children govern their own schedules, food, education, clothes, etc, so how is it logical to as children, let those children make such an entire life altering choice themselves? Especially as they have NO concept of the things they'll have to live with forever.


----------



## ConanHub

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Adults don't let children govern their own schedules, food, education, clothes, etc, so how is it logical to as children, let those children make such an entire life altering choice themselves? Especially as they have NO concept of the things they'll have to live with forever.


They are also being encouraged in that direction and coaxed.


----------



## karole

ConanHub said:


> They are also being encouraged in that direction and coaxed.


It is pure evil.


----------



## minimalME

'I am everything': Janelle Monáe confirms she's nonbinary in new interview


“I just don’t see myself as a woman, solely,” the actor and musician said in a recent interview on Jada Pinkett Smith’s talk show.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## minimalME

Rachel Levine says pediatricians all agree on importance of 'gender-affirming care' for children


Assistant Secretary of Health Rachel Levine claimed during a recent interview with NPR that “there is no argument” about “gender-affirming care” among pediatricians and doctors who specialize in adolescents.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## minimalME

AmpGoo Entertainment and news from the worlds!


AmpGoo Entertainment and news from the worlds!




www.ampgoo.com


----------



## minimalME

Ohio School District’s ‘Transgender Guidelines’ Instruct Teachers to Socially Transition Students without Parental Consent | National Review


The proposed guidelines were reportedly not presented in a public meeting or voted on by school board officials.




www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

minimalME said:


> Ohio School District’s ‘Transgender Guidelines’ Instruct Teachers to Socially Transition Students without Parental Consent | National Review
> 
> 
> The proposed guidelines were reportedly not presented in a public meeting or voted on by school board officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com


Good gravy!


----------



## minimalME

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Good gravy!


I just quickly skimmed through their handbook, and this was the only thing I found, which was disturbing enough:

EQUITY AND INCLUSION PROGRAM (p. 27)
_Our equity and inclusion program supports students, families, and teachers by educating and promoting understanding, exposure, and acceptance of individual differences. Every school in our district has a diversity liaison who runs an open student group focused on these principles, as well as helping students *understand their identity*, build friendships across cultures, and provide service to others. If you are interested in becoming involved with the program or if you would like assistance in this area, please reach out to *your school's diversity liaison or contact our Diversity Equity and Inclusion Supervisor*...for support._

Elementary Student Handbook 2021-2022





__





Student Handbooks - Olentangy Local School District


Student Handbooks - Olentangy Local School District




www.olentangy.k12.oh.us





Brave New World. 😳


----------



## Numb26

Which is why you should pull your kids out of the school districts if you can


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

minimalME said:


> I just quickly skimmed through their handbook, and this was the only thing I found, which was disturbing enough:
> 
> EQUITY AND INCLUSION PROGRAM (p. 27)
> _Our equity and inclusion program supports students, families, and teachers by educating and promoting understanding, exposure, and acceptance of individual differences. Every school in our district has a diversity liaison who runs an open student group focused on these principles, as well as helping students *understand their identity*, build friendships across cultures, and provide service to others. If you are interested in becoming involved with the program or if you would like assistance in this area, please reach out to *your school's diversity liaison or contact our Diversity Equity and Inclusion Supervisor*...for support._
> 
> Elementary Student Handbook 2021-2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student Handbooks - Olentangy Local School District
> 
> 
> Student Handbooks - Olentangy Local School District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.olentangy.k12.oh.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brave New World. 😳


Double wow. It just boggles my mind anyone would think this is good in any way, much less helping the educational process in schools or anywhere.


----------



## minimalME

Numb26 said:


> Which is why you should pull your kids out of the school districts if you can


To me, what’s even more important (or rather, what comes first) is having men who lead their families.


----------



## Numb26

minimalME said:


> To me, what’s even more important (or rather, what comes first) is having men who lead their families.


Seems as though that is a crucial part that is missing in this day and age.


----------



## drencrom

Numb26 said:


> Which is why you should pull your kids out of the school districts if you can


And which is why school vouchers should be allowed.


----------



## As'laDain

Another thread to dehumanize trans and gender non-conforming people. Such a surprise. 

It's funny that people love to use their all powerful and omniscient god as justification for their hatred of anyone different. A god that created man in order to punish him, but is somehow good. 

Personally, I think there is a god, but very few Christians know him. Most Christians, if they have even read the Bible, entirely miss it's point. 

If it is so cut and dry, then why did God create intersex people?


----------



## OnTheFly

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Adults don't let children govern their own schedules, food, education, clothes, etc, so how is it logical to as children, let those children make such an entire life altering choice themselves? Especially as they have NO concept of the things they'll have to live with forever.


If you want to see a tsunami of sadness, search ''transition regret'' on youtube.

So many, unnecessarily, destroyed lives.


----------



## OnTheFly

I didn't know there was a day for this. How cool.

I, personally, think this is such an important issue, they should have an entire ''Detransition Month''. Better yet, make it year round. 










(just a screen shot from a video I was watching, that lovely young lady is NOT a dude).


----------



## karole

minimalME said:


> Rachel Levine says pediatricians all agree on importance of 'gender-affirming care' for children
> 
> 
> Assistant Secretary of Health Rachel Levine claimed during a recent interview with NPR that “there is no argument” about “gender-affirming care” among pediatricians and doctors who specialize in adolescents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


I call BS!!


----------



## karole

As'laDain said:


> Another thread to dehumanize trans and gender non-conforming people. Such a surprise.
> 
> It's funny that people love to use their all powerful and omniscient god as justification for their hatred of anyone different. A god that created man in order to punish him, but is somehow good.
> 
> Personally, I think there is a god, but very few Christians know him. Most Christians, if they have even read the Bible, entirely miss it's point.
> 
> If it is so cut and dry, then why did God create intersex people?


If adults want to go through that process, more power to them. Just don’t shove it down kid’s throats & make it seem normal. It isn’t. If we are going to change society to benefit Trans persons, why not do it for other mentally ill groups??


----------



## OnTheFly

karole said:


> If adults want to go through that process, more power to them. Just don’t shove it down kid’s throats & make it seem normal. It isn’t. * If we are going to change society to benefit Trans persons, why not do it for other mentally ill groups??*


We've done it long enough with the mentally ill leftists and nothing good came from it.

Let's abandon these types of social experiments.


----------



## TexasMom1216

karole said:


> I call BS!!


All the pediatricians she asked. Which was probably just the one in the mirror.


----------



## Numb26

TexasMom1216 said:


> All the pediatricians she asked. Which was probably just the one in the mirror.


The fact that he is a pediatrician in itself is scary as hell


----------



## OnTheFly

TexasMom1216 said:


> All the pediatricians* she* asked. Which was probably just the one in the mirror.


lol, typo!


----------



## drencrom

As'laDain said:


> If it is so cut and dry, then why did God create intersex people?


Well, I'm not religious, but I'll give it a shot.

Something I remember reading about free will. God didn't create these people they either 1) for some reason decided if they have a penis that they are a woman, or a vagina that they are a man or 2) some liberal fruitcake talked them into rejecting basic biology.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

As'laDain said:


> Another thread to dehumanize trans and gender non-conforming people. Such a surprise.
> 
> It's funny that people love to use their all powerful and omniscient god as justification for their hatred of anyone different. A god that created man in order to punish him, but is somehow good.
> 
> Personally, I think there is a god, but very few Christians know him. Most Christians, if they have even read the Bible, entirely miss it's point.
> 
> If it is so cut and dry, then why did God create intersex people?


Is it that? Or is it people trying to play God instead of accepting God's plan?

Letting teenagers make life changing decisions is never a great idea. They change their minds as often as my wife changes outfits each morning.


----------



## minimalME

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Is it that? Or is it people trying to play God instead of accepting God's plan?
> 
> Letting teenagers make life changing decisions is never a great idea. They change their minds as often as my wife changes outfits each morning.


And it's going to get a lot worse, because people have taken it upon themselves to discuss these topics in kindergarten. 😞


----------



## Numb26

minimalME said:


> And it's going to get a lot worse, because people have taken it upon themselves to discuss these topics in kindergarten. 😞


It is going to backfire on them, badly


----------



## minimalME

This was from 2019, but I just came across it. 😳


----------



## RandomDude

This stuff is everywhere, on the news, even when dating they have pronouns and stuff now, also what the hell is allosexual?  

Now it's also on every section of TAM lol - politics, social, family, now spiritual!


----------



## RandomDude

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Letting teenagers make life changing decisions is never a great idea. They change their minds as often as my wife changes outfits each morning.





minimalME said:


> And it's going to get a lot worse, because people have taken it upon themselves to discuss these topics in kindergarten. 😞


That's ultimately the only two real issues I have with it.


----------



## minimalME

RandomDude said:


> That's ultimately the only two real issues I have with it.


The problem I have with it is that it's delusional.


----------



## OnTheFly

minimalME said:


> This was from 2019, but I just came across it. 😳


Raising the next generation's antifa protestors, it seems.


----------



## TexasMom1216

Augusta Gein had nothing on these monsters. These “parents” belong in jail.


----------



## RandomDude

minimalME said:


> The problem I have with it is that it's delusional.


I'm of the same opinion, but I respect the opinions of those I also consider delusional. That's part of living in a free country.

Just have to keep their delusions from harming children by enforcing laws like Alabama's senate bill 184. 

But we can never impose identities on them. Just keep what they identify as inconsequential as it should be, better for them anyway instead of this extremism they are pushing that is obviously going to lead to more transgender hate


----------



## RandomDude

TexasMom1216 said:


> Augusta Gein had nothing on these monsters. These “parents” belong in jail.


Who gets to define how we raise our kids really?

All parents want to guide their children according to their own perception of morality, beliefs, values etc etc

I also have iffy opinions about vegan parents and what not, I even raised my daughter to question everything because ex-wife took our daughter to church to indoctrinate her without my consent, which is hilariously to this day a cause of frustration for everyone involved on that side of the family  Question, debate, challenge, just like your daddy!  As a result some of them reckon I'm a bad toxic influence on her relationship with Christ, does this make me a monster?

I am iffy too, with raising a boy/girl as a theyby, but children grow up, they will be exposed to all sorts of things, and they may rebel. All we can do is make sure they aren't allowed to make irreversible changes to their bodies until they are fully developed. This godless heretic endorses criminalising medical and surgical gender affirming care to minors.


----------



## TexasMom1216

It should be against the law to give “gender affirming” care to minors. Chemical castration is child abuse. It’s irreversible and we haven’t learned yet how dangerous it is. What we do know is we’re seeing skyrocketing violence and mental illness in kids and it’s concentrated around this gender bending, no truth, science is opinion crowd. Do you know who Augusta Gein is? Do you know what her son did?

Comparing raising your daughter to think for herself to raising her to think she needs to have sex at 10 and switch genders twice a week is like comparing apples to snakes.


----------



## RandomDude

TexasMom1216 said:


> It should be against the law to give “gender affirming” care to minors. Chemical castration is child abuse. It’s irreversible and we haven’t learned yet how dangerous it is. What we do know is we’re seeing skyrocketing violence and mental illness in kids and it’s concentrated around this gender bending, no truth, science is opinion crowd. Do you know who Augusta Gein is? Do you know what her son did?


One thing at a time, SB184 nationwide.

As for Augusta Gein I assumed it was someone bad by your words, so I googled, now I find it curious why you posted it on the spiritual/christian section lol!


----------



## TexasMom1216

RandomDude said:


> One thing at a time, SB184 nationwide.
> 
> As for Augusta Gein I assumed it was someone bad by your words, so I googled, now I find it curious why you posted it on the spiritual/christian section lol!


She used to force him to wear dresses as punishment. Norman Bates is based on Ed Gein. So is Buffalo Bill. Messing with kids’ sexual development really wreaks havoc on their mental, emotional and moral development. It’s dangerous and irresponsible to play with these children’s minds this way.


----------



## RandomDude

TexasMom1216 said:


> Comparing raising your daughter to think for herself to raising her to think she needs to have sex at 10 and switch genders twice a week is like comparing apples to snakes.





TexasMom1216 said:


> Messing with kids’ sexual development really wreaks havoc on their mental, emotional and moral development. It’s dangerous and irresponsible to play with these children’s minds this way.


I agree with you, but these parents will continue to exercise their rights. We can only do what we can in accordance with that.


----------



## minimalME

RandomDude said:


> I'm of the same opinion, but I respect the opinions of those I also consider delusional. That's part of living in a free country.
> 
> But we can never impose identities on them. Just keep what they identify as inconsequential as it should be, better for them anyway instead of this extremism they are pushing that is obviously going to lead to more transgender hate


That’s why all this is madness - the only thing being imposed is reality.

It’s really unfortunate that this is what peace and prosperity have spawned.

People are so comfortable that instead of worrying about not starving or a plague or a war, they’re making up nonsensical issues to deal with.

And just like on the other thread where you laughed at me when I wrote than hating white men had nothing to do with me, there’s no hate here either.


----------



## RandomDude

minimalME said:


> That’s why all this is madness - the only thing being imposed is reality.
> 
> It’s really unfortunate that this is what peace and prosperity have spawned.
> 
> People are so comfortable that instead of worrying about not starving or a plague or a war, they’re making up nonsensical issues to deal with.


Yeah, first world issues lol



> And just like on the other thread where you laughed at me when I wrote than hating white men had nothing to do with me, there’s no hate here either.


I wasn't laughing at you 😅


----------



## Evinrude58

The progressive term “Gender affirming care”……..
Seems to equal mutilating a young person’s body to me. If you’re gay or lesbian, be gay or lesbian. Mutilating your own body isn’t going to fix a person’s self image. It’s just going to cause more problems.

It seems some doctors either didn’t take the Hippocratic oath, or forgot it.


----------



## OnTheFly

We are sacrificing our children on the altar of a brutal, far-Left ideology


The medical profession is crumbling in response to radical transgender activists




web.archive.org


----------



## Laurentium

OnTheFly said:


> We are sacrificing our children on the altar of a brutal, far-Left ideology
> 
> 
> The medical profession is crumbling in response to radical transgender activists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org


Nice article. And I'm encouraged by the fact that it can be published in a mainstream UK newspaper. In my profession I feel the tide is turning, a little.

If, as Peterson says, "*it is indisputably the case that a non-trivial proportion of males have a feminine temperament*", and that adults have sovereignty over their own bodies, then the only question remaining for me is _from what age_ should doctors be allowed to make irreversible changes on such a man that make him incapable of having children? From what age, for example, would we expect to allow a doctor to perform a vasectomy on a man or a tubal ligation on a woman? I'm quite conservative, so I'd suggest the age of 25, but that's just my opinion. The age of 15 seems way too young.

Peterson calls it "butchery", but I don't think it's butchery any more than cancer surgery or tattoing is butchery, *so long as the patient has requested it*, as an adult. Actual butchers don't seek informed consent.


----------



## TexasMom1216

Laurentium said:


> I'm quite conservative, so I'd suggest the age of 25, but that's just my opinion.


I'd have gone with 35 if there were no medical issues. I feel like birth control these days is so easy, there is zero reason for surgical alterations to young people.


----------



## Laurentium

TexasMom1216 said:


> I'd have gone with 35 if there were no medical issues. I feel like birth control these days is so easy, there is zero reason for surgical alterations to young people.


Well ok, but can we philosophically justify not giving people sovereign control over their own bodies up to age 35?


----------



## TexasMom1216

Laurentium said:


> Well ok, but can we philosophically justify not giving people sovereign control over their own bodies up to age 35?


Oh, I didn't think of that way. I was thinking from the perspective of the physician. Were I a doctor, and I'd taken an oath to "first do no harm" I would refuse to perform the surgery. I wasn't thinking about it from a legal perspective, I misunderstood your point. I don't think it should be illegal, if someone is a legal adult and can find a doctor willing to do it then it's their choice. I would HOPE that no doctor would be so unscrupulous as to take money for a harmful and ill-advised procedure, but the medical establishment is no longer honorable. Sorry, I misunderstood your discussion, I will step away.


----------



## minimalME

Laurentium said:


> ...and that adults have sovereignty over their own bodies, then the only question remaining for me is _from what age_ should doctors be allowed to make irreversible changes on such a man that make him incapable of having children?


When my daughter turned 18, I had to accompany her _to get her nose pierced_. She was not legally able to have that procedure without my permission in our state.

I just checked, and that's still the law - no piercings or tattoes without parental approval. Same age for an abortion - and for the draft.

So, that should be the minimum.



> From what age, for example, would we expect to allow a doctor to perform a vasectomy on a man or a tubal ligation on a woman? I'm quite conservative, so I'd suggest the age of 25, but that's just my opinion. The age of 15 seems way too young.


I don't consider these surgeries the same at all, but, to me, the same age as above applies. If it's possible for you to be called to war at 18, then all adult decisions/freedoms should be available.



> Peterson calls it "butchery", but I don't think it's butchery any more than cancer surgery or tattoing is butchery, *so long as the patient has requested it*, as an adult. Actual butchers don't seek informed consent.


So, if a person in an asylum wants xyz, it should be given to them because they request it?

It's butchery because it's based on a lie. When a doctor performs these types of surgeries, they're agreeing that they need to be done. They're agreeing to a delusion.

If I go in and say, 'I want my breasts removed, because I have cancer', I'm gonna have to prove that I have cancer in order to get that surgery done. Doctors aren't going to start removing body parts just because I say I want it.


----------



## OnTheFly

The age restriction into adulthood makes sense, but one aspect of this whole transgender issue that is overlooked is that groomers and fetishists don’t want to have sex with a 35yr old tranny. The younger, the better for them, it seems. That’s why the paper thin argument that this is just “healthcare” for preteens/teens is maddening..... (same with abortion, btw)


----------



## Marc878

The lunacy is amazing.


----------



## minimalME

I often wonder if, when he's all alone in his thoughts, he's embarrassed? Surely he knows how he's seen?

I feel embarrassed _for him_. 😔


----------



## Sfort

If you really want to be outraged (while being entertained), see "What is a Woman?"









What Is a Woman? (2022) - IMDb


What Is a Woman?: Directed by Justin Folk. With Matt Walsh, Gert Comfrey, Marci Bowers, Don Sucher. Political commentator Matt Walsh explores the changing concepts of sex and gender in the digital age, particularly the transgender rights movement, transphobia, and what it means to be a woman.




www.imdb.com


----------



## DudeInProgress

What’s there to talk about?
There are 2 genders, no more, no less.

Sadly, there are some unfortunate folks who are confused as to which one they are, or should be.

That must be very painful and confusing, so they should have out sympathy and kindness. 
That doesn’t mean we should pander to them or rewrite reality for them or pretend reality is something it’s not.


----------



## Quad73

DudeInProgress said:


> What’s there to talk about?
> There are 2 genders, no more, no less.
> 
> Sadly, there are some unfortunate folks who are confused as to which one they are, or should be.
> 
> That must be very painful and confusing, so they should have out sympathy and kindness.
> That doesn’t mean we should pander to them or rewrite reality for them or pretend reality is something it’s not.


I used to feel this way, but I've had to moderate my stance. I'm more prone to think of it as, there are 2 sexes, but gender (by its current definition) is indeed fluid, a spectrum. You don't have to look further than a couple of family members or random celebrities to see this. John Wayne vs Hugh Grant, John Mulaney vs Clint Eastwood, or choose any two men and you will see a difference in expressed masculinity. Same for women and femininity. 

So the question really is, where is the point of discomfort for some (very few in reality), where gender expression doesn't jive with their physical body (sex), so much so that they feel they need to take some sort of action to remain sane. I wouldn't want to deny someone who is truly in this predicament. That said, I think the current situation we're seeing is far too trendy and exciting for a lot of younger people, and they'll indeed regret their decision to have surgery / hormone treatment.


----------



## ConanHub

Quad73 said:


> I used to feel this way, but I've had to moderate my stance. I'm more prone to think of it as, there are 2 sexes, but gender (by its current definition) is indeed fluid, a spectrum. You don't have to look further than a couple of family members or random celebrities to see this. John Wayne vs Hugh Grant, John Mulaney vs Clint Eastwood, or choose any two men and you will see a difference in expressed masculinity. Same for women and femininity.
> 
> So the question really is, where is the point of discomfort for some (very few in reality), where gender expression doesn't jive with their physical body (sex), so much so that they feel they need to take some sort of action to remain sane. I wouldn't want to deny someone who is truly in this predicament. That said, I think the current situation we're seeing is far too trendy and exciting for a lot of younger people, and they'll indeed regret their decision to have surgery / hormone treatment.


Catering to mental illness and agendas is always foolish.

Men wearing dresses are generally ugly and still men and have no business getting full access to woman's spaces and considerations.

Going after children is a straight up crime.


----------



## minimalME

CD_2 said:


> Has anyone watched “What is a Woman?” by the Daily Wire? It’s pretty good..


I’ve not heard of it. I’ll look it up! 👍


----------



## minimalME




----------



## minimalME

It seems you have to have subscription to watch that specific Daily Wire video? I don't have one. 😬


----------



## ccpowerslave

It’s only $99/year right plus you get the leftist tears tumbler. It’s high quality.


----------



## minimalME




----------



## 342693

My 17 year old son asked me if we had trannies/LGQT*!* when I was a teenager. I told him no, because we had mental hospitals back then.


----------



## Personal

SCDad01 said:


> My 17 year old son asked me if we had trannies/LGQT*!* when I was a teenager. I told him no, because we had mental hospitals back then.


Well you're evidently mistaken.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transgender_history





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_transgender_people_in_the_United_States





https://www.nps.gov/subjects/lgbtqheritage/upload/lgbtqtheme-transgender.pdf


----------



## minimalME




----------



## minimalME




----------



## minimalME




----------



## minimalME




----------



## OnTheFly

A deep dive into marxian groomer schools.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWEB31FMsno


----------



## minimalME

I like James Lindsay.

It makes me smile whenever the academics get rebellious and go against a narrative that they’re assumed to be part of. 😏


----------



## OnTheFly

minimalME said:


> I like James Lindsay.
> 
> It makes me smile whenever the academics get rebellious and go against a narrative that they’re assumed to be part of. 😏


Agreed. The video I posted is also a podcast. I went for a long toodle in the countryside and listened to the whole thing.

It's heartwrenching what's be done to children in schools.


----------



## SunCMars

RandomDude said:


> I'm of the same opinion, but I respect the opinions of those I also consider delusional. That's part of living in a free country.


Eh?

Pray, tell me, where is, where are those free countries?

No country is free, one that has safe, and sane laws.

A land having no laws to protect its citizens from chaos, is that Babylon, one made anew!


----------



## SunCMars

Laurentium said:


> Well ok, but can we philosophically justify not giving people sovereign control over their own bodies up to age 35?


Can Sovereign control be given over to those deemed mad?

Where is it, that anyone, of any age be allowed to order, or pay another to help in mutilating themselves?

Where is it written that we must be complicit in these things?

Oh, I know that this state of mind has arrived, and not quietly.

We have been taken over by some cloud, a mist inducing madness.

I see it as Neptune's nebulous mind poison reinfecting our species, yet again

Yet, again, gads!


----------



## Mr.Married

Today in “Let’s Be Insane”

My wife’s school district hired a cross dresser for 2nd grade.

This morning on Disney Channel a male elf named Betty made a pass at another male elf.


----------

